# Whhhhhyyyyy Do I "always" Do This?!!



## Whyemier (Apr 25, 2016)

Yep, always. 

I just go the latest The Home Shop Machinist  in the mail today.     There was a small article on a hack for the RF30 Mill Drill.  A simple plate device to help keep the head orientation when raising or lowering.  So I started.  Did I need plans, Drawings or a simple sketch?  Noooo! not I.  I have it all worked out in my head, all I need right?

Screwed it up.  I can save it but how many times do I have to do this before I wise up and sketch it out first?  There's been many a project that needed 'Do-Over' because I didn't sketch it out.

Ah well, can-teach-an-old-dog, too old to learn better.  Dang!


----------



## Mark_f (Apr 25, 2016)

Whyemier said:


> Yep, always.
> 
> I just go the latest The Home Shop Machinist  in the mail today.     There was a small article on a hack for the RF30 Mill Drill.  A simple plate device to help keep the head orientation when raising or lowering.  So I started.  Did I need plans, Drawings or a simple sketch?  Noooo! not I.  I have it all worked out in my head, all I need right?
> 
> ...


 I've had the same problem for forty years. I make it and then draw the plans to what I make........and yes, I make mistakes and do overs....too often, but most times I call them "revisions"


----------



## timvercoe (Apr 26, 2016)

I use the excuse that I think better at the machine..............and as you have said, spend a lot of time with redos and repairs............

Tim


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 26, 2016)

Don't feel bad, I am a nut for doing a drawing first, then going to work. It saves me from many (but not all) do-overs. They occur no matter what.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 26, 2016)

What makes you think you are different than the rest of us ?????  Plans are only a place to start. This new collaboration with Mark on a project will be the first time ever the drawings come first. The distance between Mark and mysef (locations) actually demands it so that we are always on the same page. It's a whole new world doing it this way and already feels awkward.



 "Billy G"


----------



## Whyemier (Apr 26, 2016)

Bill Gruby said:


> What makes you think you are different than the rest of us ?????......"Billy G"



Momma always said I was 'different', not sure what she meant.  But momma's always right!


----------



## Mark_f (Apr 26, 2016)

Bill Gruby said:


> This new collaboration with Mark on a project will be the first time ever the drawings come first. The distance between Mark and mysef (locations) actually demands it so that we are always on the same page. It's a whole new world doing it this way and already feels awkward.


Don't worry Bill, It won't be awkward as I am available ANYTIME. Sometime during this build I want to come up and meet you in person. I think this will work just fine.


----------



## Hardly (Apr 27, 2016)

I always say that the first one that I build is a "prototype". Then when I fix the mistakes its either the improved model or the production model.


----------



## kwilliam (Apr 27, 2016)

I always draw out the new part.
Get about 75% way through machining part.
Everything going perfect.
Then, thinking I've got all in my head.
Set up for the next operation.
Drill say, two holes holes right ----- and then drill two holes with the wrong offset.
Start over and follow drawing.
Finish part.


----------



## wawoodman (Apr 28, 2016)

It's not a mistake, it's a design opportunity...


----------



## wayne.inspain (May 3, 2016)




----------



## autonoz (May 3, 2016)

That would be like reading directions. Who reads directions?


----------



## kvt (May 3, 2016)

It is like making a prototype,   you make it, then you take the measurements to make the drawings in case you want to do it again.


----------



## wrmiller (May 4, 2016)

Drawings? Plans? What are those?


----------

